# How do you follow oldmanphil drama tv ?



## Zack the ripper (Jun 10, 2018)

i catch his prestreams live every now and then 
but mostly i follow detractors' vids on youtube 
wbu?


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Jun 10, 2018)

Snort Burnell does the best daily recaps
Tevin's detractor streams are genuinely entertaining and cultivates a community to point and laugh at him
Dave's own twitter

I catch his actual streams maybe once a week due to timezones. The last one of value I caught was his 1488 stream


----------



## KingjadVCMP (Jun 10, 2018)

These days I tend to be just paying attention through here and twitter. I got to a point where hearing that fat idiot speak was annoying. I've not heard anything, literally, from Phil Burnell in a few months. Long as others are accurately quoting him I don't need to.


----------



## Rare Drop (Jun 10, 2018)

Tevin videos/streams, a few Drgnkiller tweets, and the threads here. Sometimes it's a daily peek, sometimes I give it a few weeks between checking again.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Jun 10, 2018)

A combination of all the above except Dave's original footage.
The Farm is a good place to read about recent events around Dave (and I really like to share and read opinions).
I think the most input comes from Detractor-vids. These videos can go far in the past, so great time machine there.
And if Tevin feels like it, I watch his restream. So I can stay up-to-date with the most current Dave without going insane, because it's fun watching a stream when everybody talks and laughs about this failure of a man (the stream in itself is utter boring garbage, that goes without saying).


----------



## Aladdin_Insane (Jun 10, 2018)

Wurstbrot said:


> ecause it's fun watching a stream when everybody talks and laughs about this failure of a man (the stream in itself is utter boring garbage, that goes without saying).



Yo, completely this.  The streams are completely fucking draining to watch by anyone's standards.  The prestream alone is like sticking pins in your eyes.  Nothing is funnier than following a stream whilst reacting to it on here.  It's fucking hysterical sometimes.

I generally stick to here and Youtube to find stuff out.  If it's on one of the detractor channels, smart money says there will be reference to it here as well.


----------



## James Smith (Jun 10, 2018)

I changed the poll to allow multiple choice


----------



## Zack the ripper (Jun 10, 2018)

SoapQueen1 said:


> I changed the poll to allow multiple choice


thanks b <3
plus shoutout to the detractors' streams for providing us with years worth of memes <3


----------



## neger psykolog (Jun 10, 2018)

I added twittersphere because its a pretty legit option.

I rarely ever watch his streams unless something super autistic is happening. I did watch them for a while but they just became insanely repetitive.

I usually just pan twitter/kiwifarms to see whats going on.

That's standby mode. When actual drama happens I have like everything open at once.


----------



## James Smith (Jun 10, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> I added twittersphere because its a pretty legit option.
> 
> I rarely ever watch his streams unless something super autistic is happening. I did watch them for a while but they just became insanely repetitive.
> 
> I usually just pan twitter/kiwifarms to see whats going on.


I used to read basically every Drgnkiller tweet but haven't since I started reading here more.


----------



## Draza (Jun 10, 2018)

Tevin's streams are the shit. GLO gang guys.


----------



## FallGout (Jun 10, 2018)

Here and detractor vids. I can't watch his streams unless something big is happening because listening to him drone on about the same shit for an hour drives me insane.


----------



## Near (Jun 10, 2018)

I used to follow people like Drgnkiller, EvilAJ and others, since they always covered whatever dumb shit he did. Got kinda tired of it though, so i mostly use the main thread to keep track of all this, whenever i feel like it.


----------



## Schmeckel (Jun 10, 2018)

ALMIGHTY UNDERSCORE HERE... Tevin's coverage makes for useful background noise while I play other games.

Snort has some golden moments where I crack up (pig eating pasta the first time caught me by surprise and I couldn't stop laughing). Gout police works some magic too (begging for money!).

If they're on, I might pop into an actual shtreem just because it's sometimes hard to believe that a human can act like that. But, then Phil goes into his rants and it's total proof that he's insufferable.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Jun 10, 2018)

Seems like most people don't wanna give Phil any views on yuutoooobe and his twitch channel


----------



## OneDaySon (Jun 10, 2018)

Anyone who puts watching his streams or his youtube videos are a saint. Having to endure hours of boring shit.
Drgnkiller, Farms, and Tevin vids for me.


----------



## neger psykolog (Jun 10, 2018)

N0thingICanDo said:


> Seems like most people don't wanna give Phil any views on yuutoooobe and his twitch channel



I legit don't even give a fuck about giving him views or not.

Just sitting through his "raw" content is far too fucking tedious is what the problem is.


----------



## Darkenvolf (Jun 10, 2018)

Combination between detractor vids or reading up on the farms here. Mostly because his content by itself is just downright awful.
Having people edit stuff into smaller clips that has him either raging, being an asshole, and etc is a lot easier on the eyes.


----------



## Wing Zero (Jun 10, 2018)

I stick to here and Twitter mostly, with the occasional DavidDavidson video. I just can't stomach listening to Phil anymore whine about how terrible his life is and how we're all out to get him homeless/bankrupt etc.


----------



## JustFuckinaDude (Jun 10, 2018)

I usually watch Snort Burnell's videos to see what's new (actually got my username from a clip on the channel). If there's something that I need clarification on (or if I'm just bored out of my fucking mind) I'll come here.


----------



## Heckler1 (Jun 11, 2018)

I prefer to just read the farms and watch detractor recaps. Phil's actual content is so monstrously boring that I can't bring myself to watch more than a few minutes before I feel the need to pray for death.


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Jun 12, 2018)

I'll watch or read anything that robs him of views/revenue, with a limited exception of popping into a twitch stream for a few minutes, usually when Vaggins is on her period about something.


----------



## PresidiumFish (Jun 13, 2018)

Mr Huth is the only detractor worth watching. All the others fill their vids with dumbass memes and obnoxious edits. I like my :autism: raw and uncut, dood


----------



## gaarashatan (Jun 13, 2018)

ya, snort burnell does do alot of memes. same ones constantly too


----------



## ReentryPhantom (Jun 13, 2018)

PresidiumFish said:


> Mr Huth is the only detractor worth watching. All the others fill their vids with dumbass memes and obnoxious edits. I like my :autism: raw and uncut, dood


For me, it's Tevin.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Jun 13, 2018)

PresidiumFish said:


> Mr Huth is the only detractor worth watching. All the others fill their vids with dumbass memes and obnoxious edits. I like my :autism: raw and uncut, dood


I have to use Drgnkiller/the farms as a sort of preview to see if being exposed to DSP's weapons-grade autism is worth it, normally. Watching Mr Huth or Tevin's clips is too close to unedited DSP trash, it's like looking into the Ark of the Covenant for me. I will hop onto one of their videos if I hear Dave's being a particularly huge faggot, but otherwise text-based summaries are just fine by me. Tevin's mirrors were quite fun with his chat/Tevin commentary, but I can't stomach it for too long.


----------



## Ruthless54 (Jun 13, 2018)

ReentryPhantom said:


> For me, it's Tevin.


Tevins has become much more watchable and enjoyable for me personally... especially after he stopped vaping into his goddamn mic, and has chilled on rattling the ice in whatever hes drinking on every video


----------



## Adamska (Jun 13, 2018)

Pubic Enemy #1 said:


> I have to use Drgnkiller/the farms as a sort of preview to see if being exposed to DSP's weapons-grade autism is worth it


It's never worth it. Unless he's having one of his bimonthly megafuck ups, he's never worth listening too. Hell, even then...

I haven't listened to him directly for years at this point; not even audio clips. It's all because the lonely and pity fishing greedy fuck needs an essay where a normal human being needs a sentence to explain shit. I let y'all condense it since it compacts the horseshit into manageable chunks.

And yes, this atomic autism explosion of a thread is _still_ more concise and more interesting to sift through than Phil. Fucking weep.


----------



## boxybum (Jun 13, 2018)

I unironically miss SOK podcasts.


----------



## Preferred Penne (Jun 13, 2018)

The Farms and the occasional Snort video. I was subbed to Snort for a while but I couldn't listen to Phil saying the same old shit every time, even with the vocal distortion.


----------

